# Mint Julep masque



## Stephy171 (May 21, 2010)

Hey guys my friend recommend this ^^ mask to me its the queen helene mint julep masque..... has anyone tried this? 

shall we say yay or nay??!?!?! lol


----------



## bad girl glam (May 21, 2010)

i'm an esthetician and it's great for deep pore cleaning, tightening the skin. and reducing the size of pustules(pus filled pimples).  i use it on myself.  i recommend this product if you have combination to oily skin.  i would not recommend this product for dry skin or sensitive skin types.


----------



## Kragey (May 21, 2010)

I have sensitive combination skin and use that mask about 3 times a month, give or take. I shower, put the mask on for about 10 minutes, then remove it and rinse my skin with cold water to shut up my pores. I immediately moisturize, since it is a more drying mask. Personally, I like the temporary improvements it provides; it makes my skin really smooth and clean-looking for a few days afterward.

A huge tub of the stuff costs about $5-6 and the tube is about half that, so if you don't like it, it's not a huge loss.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (May 21, 2010)

i just purchased this not too long ago, and have only used it 3 times.. but i really do like it. love the feel of the mintyness on my face lol.. and it seems to do it's work tightening the skin making it more supple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i like it


----------



## Stephy171 (May 21, 2010)

oooo all good things i hear i just picked it up at walgreens an 8oz tude for 2 bucks on sale!! i'll try it later on tonight thanks ladiess i'll keep you posted!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 22, 2010)

I love this as well, been using it for probably 10 years now. Hope you like it too!


----------



## Chikky (May 23, 2010)

I'll ditto the yays. I usually have a tube of this on-hand. I actually really like the smell, too.


----------



## kimmy (May 23, 2010)

i use it weekly. it is very drying though, so be sure to moisturize right after removing it.


----------



## kenoki (May 23, 2010)

too minty for my whole face (feels like fire! hehe) but i love this stuff for overnight spot treating zits.  really flattens'm out.


----------



## lechat (May 24, 2010)

I use it nightly.

Love.


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 26, 2010)

It works great if your skin isn't categorized as sensitive. I used it a lot when I had horrible acne-it didn't help me then. I ran out of it a year ago, but it works great for blackheads. I would hop out of the shower, and lightly put pressure on my nose to remove some blackheads. Then apply the mask just over the nose. It helped a whole bunch. Which reminds me to go buy another one...


----------



## Stephy171 (May 31, 2010)

I FREAKING LOVE THIS MASK!!!! it does everything it says and it only been a week or so! def a staple for me
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_i just purchased this not too long ago, and have only used it 3 times.. but i really do like it. love the feel of the mintyness on my face lol.. and it seems to do it's work tightening the skin making it more supple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
--where do i buy a huge tub? lol


----------



## Kragey (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_I FREAKING LOVE THIS MASK!!!! it does everything it says and it only been a week or so! def a staple for me

--where do i buy a huge tub? lol_

 

I got mine off of Amazon from a seller called Cosmetic Solutions.


----------



## dopalives (Jun 11, 2010)

This mask is great for oily skin.  Tightens my pores and controls the oil.  Super cheap too.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 13, 2010)

I absolutely love it!!!! I use this weekly and this is amazing for Oily skin. I'm half way on my first tube and I have another tube that is sitting in my bathroom cabnet.


----------

